

New Interface Controller Game Changer for Makers - AndyBeck
http://www.UConTroll.com

======
wtracy
I'm sure this is a great device, but the website makes me uneasy. Most of the
copy implies that it's available now, but it turns out that this is a
Kickstarter project.

Throw in the complete absence of even a mock-up image of the board, the 1995
look-and-feel of the site, and the whole thing feels scammy.

~~~
AndyBeck
If you looked at either the Kick Starter page or the YouTube video you'd see
several projects build with the UConTroll, as well as a picture of the
prototype. Also, nothing in the copy indicates the board is available yet. To
the contrary, there are several places where we refer you to the Kick Starter
page.

